
Ask HN: Are there any studies about common app-/SaaS-MVP features? - k__
I&#x27;m doing some research about common features&#x2F;requirements in software MVPs. Functional and non-functional features alike.<p>Some things like accounts for users are obvious, but there is probably more.<p>Anyone knows if there are any studies out there about this topic?
======
nwrk
You can see some common features + description related to enterprise saas here
[https://www.enterpriseready.io/](https://www.enterpriseready.io/)

Hope it helps

